# What's a good affordable liver support



## Beefcake (Feb 8, 2017)

Going on a cycle with some Winstrol and would like to run a liver support.  Milk thistle enough?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2017)

I like saltine crackers. Compared to milk thistle it's about equally effective.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 8, 2017)

I take NAC daily. Not even sure if it does anything, but it's really cheap.

The liver is truly an amazing organ. I was put on a low dose statin back in October. When I did my physical in December, my ALT and AST were both extremely elevated. I don't have the paperwork in front of me, but ALT and AST were both in the 3-400's. Also my ferritin levels were through the roof. I've run all kinds of orals and whatnot over the years, and have never had elevated liver enzymes. Then I get a call from Dr asking me about drinking and if I've come in contact with anyone with hepatitis, and all kinds of other questions.

He has me stop the statin. I go to GI doc last week and have bloods done only 10 days after stopping the statin. Everything is back to normal. If the liver isn't doing it's job, you'll know. And a liver cleanse isn't going to help.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 8, 2017)

NAC is cheap and effective. It is on the WHO's list of essential medications. It is the medicine that treats liver destroying acetaminophen overdoses. It's been around forever and has proven itself over time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2017)

Joliver said:


> NAC is cheap and effective. It is on the WHO's list of essential medications. It is the medicine that treats liver destroying acetaminophen overdoses. It's been around forever and has proven itself over time.



I will see if I can dig it up later today but I recall seeing something that shows NAC stresses the liver itself. That could of course be interpreted a few ways though so I won't bash it yet.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I will see if I can dig it up later today but I recall seeing something that shows NAC stresses the liver itself. That could of course be interpreted a few ways though so I won't bash it yet.



That would be one of those cases where statistics can prove both sides of an argument. I am sure if you ate 17lbs of it, you could hit some potholes in the road. I did see a study where there were complications from NAC infusion after hepatic resection, so probably can't discount the idea of liver stress entirely, but on aggregate it's beneficial to supplement NAC when you plan on pounding your liver into submission.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok so where can u buy it otc? Gwp?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 8, 2017)

Beefcake said:


> Ok so where can u buy it otc? Gwp?



NAC is OTC


----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2017)

Otc. I even bought some on Amazon. I eat a lot of berries when I'm on. Especially blueberries.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 9, 2017)

Tudca

"usage of TUDCA for helping an already harmed liver is quite reliable as TUDCA is used in clinical settings (hospitals) for treating cholestasis..."


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 9, 2017)

drink water.  Its really cheap.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 9, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Otc. I even bought some on Amazon. I eat a lot of berries when I'm on. Especially blueberries.



Dangleberries too?


----------



## monster-ish (Feb 9, 2017)

Nac 1200mg a day. You can find it anywhere. And online


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 9, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dangleberries too?



He prefers snozberries


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 9, 2017)

The snozberries taste like snozberries


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2017)

Lmao I've been told my jizz has a sweet taste to it. Gotta love them berries.


----------

